# Occidental hip buddies and suspenders



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought both but prefer the hip buddies. Suspenders are okay I just prefer not to wear them. Hip buddies on the other hand are awesome!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

You're gonna need your hips replaced if you wear EVERYTHING even on a semi-regular basis.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ElectricBrent said:


> I'm thinking about buying either the hip buddies or hip pads and suspenders to go with my pouches. Any experience or thoughts on this?
> 
> Currently using:
> 
> ...


Why in the name of everything sacred and holy would you want to carry around all of that crap?


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

I dont always use everything, sometimes just the tool pouch. There are a lot of times where its required doing the work I do. I don't have the luxury of carrying next to nothing and borrowing apprentice's tools because well.. i'm an apprentice.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

ElectricBrent said:


> I dont always use everything, sometimes just the tool pouch. There are a lot of times where its required doing the work I do. I don't have the luxury of carrying next to nothing and borrowing apprentice's tools because well.. i'm an apprentice.


It is never required to wear an entire tool box on your hip...apprentice, journeyman or homeowner doesn't matter.

Carry your tools in a toolbox or bucket with a SENSIBLE tool belt/pouch that can carry the 6 tools you will actually be using to accomplish the task at hand.
Load the tool belt and go do the deed.

Your back and hips will thank you


----------



## BraddaJ (Feb 23, 2013)

I highly recommend the suspenders, I haven't tried the comfort add ons tho


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

I dont know when side cutters, linesman, needle nose, strippers, a level, 4 screwdrivers and some pencils became an "entire tool box". Oh not to mention the L-16's, marrettes and screws on the other side. 

...you're right, entire tool box

I refuse to be the guy always climbing up and down the ladder and fumbling with **** in my pockets. my hips and back will thank me when i've only had to climb the ladder less then half the times other fools do.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

I have the hip pad and hate them... I just balance my belt as best as I can and only carry what I need...


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Celtic said:


> You're gonna need your hips replaced if you wear EVERYTHING even on a semi-regular basis.





ElectricBrent said:


> I dont know when side cutters, linesman, needle nose, strippers, a level, 4 screwdrivers and some pencils became an "entire tool box". Oh not to mention the L-16's, marrettes and screws on the other side.
> 
> ...you're right, entire tool box
> 
> I refuse to be the guy always climbing up and down the ladder and fumbling with **** in my pockets. my hips and back will thank me when i've only had to climb the ladder less then half the times other fools do.


That picture is what was linked to.
That is an entire tool box, albeit a small one.

In general, if you need more than 4 tools on your body to complete a task, you truly are a clueless wonder.:thumbsup:

Knock yourself out and strap a gangbox to your ass while your at it:thumbup:


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

Celtic said:


> That picture is what was linked to.
> That is an entire tool box, albeit a small one.
> 
> In general, if you need more than 4 tools on your body to complete a task, you truly are a clueless wonder.:thumbsup:
> ...


I would be willing to bet that the majority of workers use a belt with pouches. Just because you don't doesn't make your way any better. Your comments have nothing to do with the original question I asked. Maybe if I asked "what are guys using as their tool pouch set up?" I would give a sh!t. I asked about suspenders.

I would agree that some people carry way too many tools but I am not one (obvious a generic picture). I adapt my belt to suit the task and I am an efficient worker for my shop. Thats all that counts.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

ElectricBrent said:


> I would be willing to bet that the majority of workers use a belt with pouches. Just because you don't doesn't make your way any better. Your comments have nothing to do with the original question I asked. Maybe if I asked "what are guys using as their tool pouch set up?" I would give a sh!t. I asked about suspenders.
> 
> I would agree that some people carry way too many tools but I am not one (obvious a generic picture). I adapt my belt to suit the task and I am an efficient worker for my shop. Thats all that counts.


I use suspenders on my belt (when I actually wear one that is) and it is much more comfortable and just a belt. Padded belt and padded suspenders are the best combo I've found so far.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

here is a nice one from B.M.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

ElectricBrent said:


> I would be willing to bet that the majority of workers use a belt with pouches. Just because you don't doesn't make your way any better. Your comments have nothing to do with the original question I asked. Maybe if I asked "what are guys using as their tool pouch set up?" I would give a sh!t. I asked about suspenders.
> 
> I would agree that some people carry way too many tools but I am not one (obvious a generic picture). I adapt my belt to suit the task and I am an efficient worker for my shop. Thats all that counts.


 
Ahhhhhhhhh.................there's that know it all apprentice attitude that we all love around here. 

Just too damn stupid to realize that these guys have been around this industry and this trade in particular, a hell of a LOT longer than you have and are simply trying to offer you advice. 

That advice being........get a smaller pouch, one for each hip if that's what you like and only carry what is ABSOLUTELY necessary at the time, that way you won't need the suspenders.....and instead of a nice polite "thanks guys", you rant about how you don't give a **** about their comments because they don't fit your idea of answering your original question.

Thanks for keeping my faith in today's apprentices intact.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm actually thinking of going back to my belt. I think I was much more productive using it rather than keeping my tools in my pockets.


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

Rollie73 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh.................there's that know it all apprentice attitude that we all love around here.
> 
> Just too damn stupid to realize that these guys have been around this industry and this trade in particular, a hell of a LOT longer than you have and are simply trying to offer you advice.
> 
> ...


I just don't see the need to try and degrade my tools/equipment when all I'm asking about is suspenders. I've seen the threads with guys bragging about what they fit in their back pocket. I use a tool belt, so does everyone else I work with in my company who has been in the trade a LOT longer then me. I also have a 'pocket caddy' for times when I'm trimming out devices and other lighter tasks. I don't need someone trying to trash the way I work, and if that makes me stupid, so be it.


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the same bags and belt set and have the suspenders and like them. I only wear the belt when I am roughing in walls and splicing in my j boxes for the lighting


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

ElectricBrent said:


> I just don't see the need to try and degrade my tools/equipment when all I'm asking about is suspenders. I've seen the threads with guys bragging about what they fit in their back pocket. I use a tool belt, so does everyone else I work with in my company who has been in the trade a LOT longer then me. I also have a 'pocket caddy' for times when I'm trimming out devices and other lighter tasks. I don't need someone trying to trash the way I work, and if that makes me stupid, so be it.


Sadly a lot of these guys are in a race to the bottom, professionally, personally and socially. 
That's the great thing about the Internet, the basement dwelling low life's come out to assert their Internet toughness behind anonymity and smart ass attitudes. Just don't respond. They feed on normal people's reactions to stupidity and thrive on angry posts.

At the end of the day, a tool that gets the job done is a valuable one.
You will try out a ton of stuff before you find what works for you.


----------

